# Screen names



## leaver01 (Aug 23, 2010)

Just interested as to why everyone chose the screen names that they did... I chose onyx as i am a jewlery maker and oynx is one of my favorite semi prescious gems


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 23, 2010)

Mine may be fairly easy to work out..........Im also 26...........


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 23, 2010)

Let me guess you own a novo, you drive fast and your a BOY..... not a boi because of course you dont float in the middle of the sea warning ships  

Im in such a sarcastic mood lol dont mind me lol just spit on me if i brecome too much ,lmao


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 23, 2010)

Your a breath of fresh air..................

As you are in limbo with regards to your diagnosis I can divulge more about the name..........novorapid is actually a quick acting insulin that is injected before intake of carbohydrate..........used by type 1s mostly on a multiple daily injection regime and people using pumps.........so there you go.........

Also, floating ball used to direct nautical vessels = buoy........


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 23, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Your a breath of fresh air..................
> 
> As you are in limbo with regards to your diagnosis I can divulge more about the name..........novorapid is actually a quick acting insulin that is injected before intake of carbohydrate..........used by type 1s mostly on a multiple daily injection regime and people using pumps.........so there you go.........
> 
> Also, floating ball used to direct nautical vessels = buoy........



And i thought i was going to get spat apon then lmao 

Anywho i knew that! seriously i did, i was just testing oyu you see - i needed ..... i was trying ....... i was hoping oyu knew your medical type stuff  and you do ... so ...... thats good! 

As for the buoy - i knew that too!! Again testing - keeping oyu on your toes

Did i mention im from essex and blonde LMFAO!!!!


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 23, 2010)

This is about the only forum I'm a member of where I use my real name and that was only because I wanted to be me for once. It seemed important at the time, not sure why but this is the 'real' me.


----------



## am64 (Aug 23, 2010)

my first name is amanda and i was born in 1964


----------



## Steff (Aug 23, 2010)

mine preety easy my name is stephanie but cant STAND it said out loud haha x


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 23, 2010)

fairly straight forward so far lol  Alison do you have any wierda names on the other forums you go to?


----------



## Garthion (Aug 23, 2010)

I use the name of a characer in a book I was writting a few years ago (which I intend to finish one day) it is hybridised Welsh and you have to be careful not to use a small g as that would alter the meaning to human effluent  so always remember to capitalise my username. Garthion.


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 23, 2010)

Garthion said:


> I use the name of a characer in a book I was writting a few years ago (which I intend to finish one day) it is hybridised Welsh and you have to be careful not to use a small g as that would alter the meaning to human effluent  so always remember to capitalise my username. Garthion.



OOOO what was your book about!! sounds interesting!!


----------



## Garthion (Aug 23, 2010)

Onyx said:


> OOOO what was your book about!! sounds interesting!!



Its a fantasy (Swords and sorcery) set on my own copletely made up planet. I intend to do a trillogy but need to have some time to just sit down and write it, unfortunately the job that pays the bills has to come first, you don't get paid for writing a book until after it is published


----------



## Hazel (Aug 23, 2010)

and I am just me - my name

I thought of hazelnut - but I am getting sick of that reference


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hazel said:


> and I am just me - my name
> 
> I thought of hazelnut - but I am getting sick of that reference



Interesting, thanks Hazelnut........


----------



## Hazel (Aug 23, 2010)

oooh, bad boy!


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 23, 2010)

Garthion said:


> Its a fantasy (Swords and sorcery) set on my own copletely made up planet. I intend to do a trillogy but need to have some time to just sit down and write it, unfortunately the job that pays the bills has to come first, you don't get paid for writing a book until after it is published



Excellent im currenlt reading the world of warcraft books - EXCELLENT BOOKS!!!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 23, 2010)

My first name and the first letter of my surname. I wasn't exactly feeling creative when I joined haha. To repent for that I've got Bald Eddie as my profile picture.


----------



## hotchop (Aug 23, 2010)

Mine is because my hubby calls me chops.... mmmm he reckons i have a big mouth lol and hot.. well................ lol


----------



## D_G (Aug 23, 2010)

I originally started out on the forum as Diabetic_gal but then everyone just started to refer to me as D_G which sounds alot better so i asked Northey to change it for me


----------



## lanzlady (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi onyx,

I chose Lanzlady as I go to Lanzarote often lol


----------



## PhilT (Aug 23, 2010)

Phil is my real first name and T is the 1st letter of my surname.
Aren't we a dull and unimaginative lot?


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 23, 2010)

Mine is because I was training for the Great North Run when I joined. When I was at primary school (80s) we watched a "Look and Read" BBC series called Geordie Racer about pigeon racing and the great north run.  I'm not actually a real pigeon, sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Annimay (Aug 23, 2010)

Mine is from my first two names - Anita May,  I also use RainbowAnt on twitter as it is an anagram of my first name and surname.


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 23, 2010)

Ever seen Ice Age?... now if that squirrel were a female type 1 diabetic... you get the idea!


----------



## scootdevon (Aug 23, 2010)

*I live down ere & ride a vespa  *


----------



## Jimbo (Aug 23, 2010)

Steffie said:


> mine preety easy my name is stephanie but cant STAND it said out loud haha x



But Stephanie is a beautiful, sexy, gorgeous name Steffie, how can you not LOVE it?


Mine is easy, its what I'm called most often and I wanted (like someone else) to just be myself on this forum.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 23, 2010)

Those who have heard me speak seem to think I'm from oop North!  I used to call myself doughnut on an old forum because, like a doughnut, my arrival gives pleasure and my departure makes you hungrier for more! (thank you Oscar Wilde sketch from Monty Python! )


----------



## ukjohn (Aug 23, 2010)

Bet you can't guess where mine came from 

When I lived in Florida USA, I used my name and added UK, so I became ukjohn, and used it ever since


----------



## cazscot (Aug 23, 2010)

Somebody about 15 years ago gave me the nickname Caz and it stuck and I am Scottish...


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 24, 2010)

Amazingly my name isn't Rossi_Mac

So my nickname is Ro and I used to be in the Secret Service (shh) and the i is for the internet like they put an i on the end of phone models, oh yeah and I wear macs (waterproof jacket) more than most...


Honest!


----------



## margie (Aug 24, 2010)

Mine is the shortened version of my name - which most of my friends and family call me.


----------



## dorsetlad (Aug 24, 2010)

Living in Weymouth, mine is obvious.  But I don't ride a scooter.

Brian


----------



## sas77 (Aug 24, 2010)

This was the first forum that I had ever been onto and it just so happened to be a couple of weeks before I got married so this was the first place that I got to use my new initials (how exciting  and before I even really had them).  It has nothing to do with my time in the army (JOKE).  Oh and I was born in '77.


----------



## shiv (Aug 24, 2010)

My full name is Siobhan which is often shortened to Shiv. I get called different things by different groups of people (college friends call me Shiv, family call me Siobhan, work call me Siobhan, the 2 forums I'm part of [this being one of them] call me Shiv).

I find it really strange when people call me the 'other' name - when we had the Southampton meet, someone called me Siobhan and I was like  who called me that?!


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 24, 2010)

My nickname is 'Sugar-tits' but didnt think that was allowed for a name so went the other way


----------



## Steff (Aug 24, 2010)

Jimbo said:


> But Stephanie is a beautiful, sexy, gorgeous name Steffie, how can you not LOVE it?
> 
> .


OooOh Jimbo im blushing


----------



## NiVZ (Aug 24, 2010)

Mine is an abbreviated version of my surname which everyone called me at school.

I modified it to use a 'z' on the end instead of an 's' to be different, and also because I can write it in a square using the 'z' as a 90 degree rotated 'N' (beware, ascii art follows - ignore the four inner dots, forum doesn't allow whitespacing )

N  i  V  Z
> . .   -
- . .    <
Z  ^ !  N


For some unknown reason I've also always spelt it all CAPS but with a small 'i'

NiVZ


----------



## elijahfan (Aug 24, 2010)

my name i have a had on lots of forums elijah wood is my fav actor and i am a fan lol


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 24, 2010)

elijahfan said:


> my name i have a had on lots of forums elijah wood is my fav actor and i am a fan lol



forever young with mel gibson was the first time I had seen elijah, has he been in anything earlier


----------



## Gasman1975 (Aug 24, 2010)

Mine is my original trade (before I went into teaching) and my year of birth. I can assure you it has nothing to do with obnoxious smells lol


----------



## elijahfan (Aug 24, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> forever young with mel gibson was the first time I had seen elijah, has he been in anything earlier



he was in back to the future as a background person  i think this was his first role one of his best roles was in the good son


----------

